# كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟ ​







كم وجه فى هذه الصورة؟؟
الصورة بها أوجه كتتتتتتتتتتتتير بس ركز​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

لعبة لذيذة يا بنت الفادى بس انتى دوغتينى علشان اعرف 

ممممممممم...........6؟؟؟؟​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> لعبة لذيذة يا بنت الفادى بس انتى دوغتينى علشان اعرف
> 
> ممممممممم...........6؟؟؟؟​



لالالالالالالالا
ركز شويه

يمكن يكونو اكتر يمكن يكونو اقل​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*



بنت الفادى قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> ركز شويه
> 
> يمكن يكونو اكتر يمكن يكونو اقل​



تقريبا كدة و اللّة اعلم 8 :yahoo::yahoo: صح؟؟؟؟ 

بس كان ليا سؤال رفيع كدة: هو لو جاوبت صح ممكن اكسب عجلة:smil12:؟ هههههههه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> تقريبا كدة و اللّة اعلم 8 :yahoo::yahoo: صح؟؟؟؟
> 
> بس كان ليا سؤال رفيع كدة: هو لو جاوبت صح ممكن اكسب عجلة:smil12:؟ هههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
بالزمه دا سوال رفيع
لالا مش هتكسب عجله
بس المنتدى كله هيعترفلك بالذكاء وقدرتك على التركيز
وبالمناسبه هما مش تمانيه
وياريت كل اللى يشارك فى اللعبه ياخد الصورة ويعلم على الاوجه اللى موجودة علشان نعرف هو قدر يكتشفهم بجد ولا دا رقم قاله وخلاص​


----------



## BITAR (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

*اولا ايه الشجره اللذيده دى*
*وهى كده صيف شتا*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا ليكى*
*تقريبا 10 وجوه*
*خمسه فى كل جانب*​


----------



## +مادونا+ (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

انا حاولت اركز طلعو 10


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

محتجين تركزو اكتر
ولا خلاص تعبتو​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

تقريبا كدة و دة جواب نهااااائى يعنى 7 وجوة صح؟​


----------



## ميرنا (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

*10*​


----------



## nani (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

10وجوه:new8:


----------



## ميرنا (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

*دول اللى جمعتهم*​


----------



## veansea (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

10
دول اللى وصلت ليهم برضه


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

هما 10 وجوة يا بنت الفادى


----------



## rose24 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

*اني دخت من العد
بس وتقريبا متأكدة.. عشرة وجوه .. خمسة على كل جانب
هااااااااااااا.... صح؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Ramzi (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

بالرسمة فيه سته و تحسين صورة
او اربعمية و خمسة ونسرين صورة 


انا اتحولت ​


----------



## miraaaa_amam (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

:new8:هما من الاخر 11:new8:
صح


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

لالالالالالا  محدش ركز وشكلكم تعبتو خلاص انا هقولكم
هما 12 وللتوضيح
*
*
*
*
*
*

*
*
*
*
*
**
*
*



​
شكرا لمشاركتكم​


----------



## tina_tina (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*

كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*



*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*كم وجه فى هذه الصورة؟؟*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*الصورة بها أوجه كتتتتتتتتتتتتير بس ركز*[/FONT]​


----------



## fullaty (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*

*يارب يطلع صح
10 *​


----------



## فادية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*

اظن 11  وجه​


----------



## BITAR (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*

*12*​


----------



## tina_tina (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *يارب يطلع صح*
> 
> 
> *10 *​


 
شكرا يافيبى
ويارب يطلع صح
بس فين ال10 دول
ممكن توصفيهم


----------



## tina_tina (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*



فادية قال:


> اظن 11 وجه​


 
ميرسى يافادية
بس فين ال11 
عاوزين اجابات ادق
كل واحد هيزود هيقول الزيادة فين


----------



## tina_tina (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*



BITAR قال:


> *12*​


 
ههههههههههههه
كده ماشين بالتسلسل
ماشى ياعم بيتر
طيب الزيادة دى فين
شكرا على اجاباتك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*

*الشجرة بها عشر وجوه*
*اسفل كل فرع يوجد وجهان وما حول الفرع العلوى يوجد وجهان فالمجموع ثمانى وجوة اسفل الاربع فروع العرضية للشجرة واثنان حول الفرع العلوى الرئسى فيكون المجموع عشرة وجوة*
*وشكرا فين الجائزة*​


----------



## tina_tina (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *الشجرة بها عشر وجوه*
> 
> *اسفل كل فرع يوجد وجهان وما حول الفرع العلوى يوجد وجهان فالمجموع ثمانى وجوة اسفل الاربع فروع العرضية للشجرة واثنان حول الفرع العلوى الرئسى فيكون المجموع عشرة وجوة*
> 
> *وشكرا فين الجائزة*​


 


الجايزة عند روك
وانا مقولتش فيه جايزة مش لما نشوف صح ولا لاء
شكرا على ردك


----------



## romyo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*







يارب تكون 10 بس​


----------



## tina_tina (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*



romyo قال:


> يارب تكون 10 بس​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى
ايوة كده للتوضيح
بس فى ناس قالت 11 وناس قالت 12
عاوزين برضوا يقولوا الزيادة فين علشان نعرف الاجابة
شكرا ياروميو على المجهود ده


----------



## challenger (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*

*و لا وجه !!!!:smile02

.

.

.

هههههههههه  :ura1:... أنا بمزح طبعا ً !!! 


لكن الجواب إما 10 أو 11 أو 12 أو 13 ! أكتر من كده مستحيل :big4:
.*


----------



## fullaty (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*

لو *فى جايزة تبقى ليا لانى اول واحده قلت 10 وانت مقلتيش من الاول انك عايزه توضيح

مليش دعوه اهئ اهئ اهئ 
الجايزة ليا انا *​


----------



## tina_tina (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

اشكركم جدا جدا جدا جدا
على كل اللى قالوا الاجابة 
ودلوقتى 
اليكم الاجابة وهى.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
انا معرفش اساسا الاجابةهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:​


----------



## fullaty (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

*حد هنا يعرف يضرب:t32: او يخنق:spor22: يعنى مطلعه عينا:ranting: وفى الاخر تقولى مش عارفه:a82::a82:

اولع فى نفسى ولا فيكى 

ماشى يا تينا مش هعديهالك دى :t32::act23:*


----------



## tina_tina (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *حد هنا يعرف يضرب:t32: او يخنق:spor22: يعنى مطلعه عينا:ranting: وفى الاخر تقولى مش عارفه:a82::a82:*
> 
> *اولع فى نفسى ولا فيكى *
> 
> *ماشى يا تينا مش هعديهالك دى :t32::act23:*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:a63:
انا مبسوطةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة:new6:
المهم بقى نيجى للجد
الحل الصحيح ايههههههههههههههههه:love45:​


----------



## gift (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

10 وجوه​


----------



## twety (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

الحل 12

ركزوا يابشررررررررر

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## googa2007 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

*اعتقد 10 وجوة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الشجرة؟*



challenger قال:


> *و لا وجه !!!!:smile02
> 
> .هههههههههه  :ura1:... أنا بمزح طبعا ً !!!
> 
> ...



*لنصلي جميعا من أجل challenger ومن أجل من أنار له نور المسيح وأحضرة من ظلمة الإسلام إلى نور ضياء المسيح, فقد توقفت مشاركاته منذ 11- 7*


----------



## sandra2000 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

11

وجه

واجابه متاكده منها


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

11  وجه      اى خدمه


----------



## assyrian girl (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

10 hahhahaha


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟*

انا كل اللى شفتهم 9 :a82:​


----------



## iam_with_you (8 أكتوبر 2008)

تقريبا 10 ولا انا تقريبا عايزة نضارة ربنا يستر طمنونى على نفسى صح عشرة ولا لا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

عينى اتحولت بس انا ملقتش غير 10​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> كم وجه فى هذه الصورة....؟؟؟ ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*جميله جداااااااااااااا شكرا جدااااا​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*​12

فى اتين مستخبيين 
حد شايفهم *


----------

